# Barely legal drivers



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Did anyone watch this ?

I simply couldn't believe what I was watching :doublesho


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

I was going to but knew I was just going to get wound up. Some people don't deserve a license!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeh i watched it, its shocking, when i passed i admit i picked up some bad habits but they where taking the mick


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Saw a bit and it just wound me up stupid loud mouthed girl that thought she ruled the road really angered me haha im 21 and know i have little experience after 4 years let alone them tools


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I couldn't believe the mother who actually attempted to defend her sons conduct, simply shocking !


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Dam. I read the thread title and assumed it was about naked barely legal teenage girls driving cars


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I forgot about it.... was it as bad as I've decided it would be, should I be angry already??? 

:lol:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> I couldn't believe the mother who actually attempted to defend her sons conduct, simply shocking !


Is that the one that was saying she was okay with her son doing a ton in the wet but would only be anoyed if he went 120?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I forgot about it.... was it as bad as I've decided it would be, should I be angry already???
> 
> :lol:


Haha it will probably help stop you wanting to go find these idiots and running them off the road yourself if you get angry now and spread it out over time :lol:



marc147 said:


> Is that the one that was saying she was okay with her son doing a ton in the wet but would only be anoyed if he went 120?


I forgot about that! He could kill someone and she would defend him just look at when he went to drink drive "but he doesn't usually drive to the clubs" smothered him a bit to much i think lol


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

marc147 said:


> Is that the one that was saying she was okay with her son doing a ton in the wet but would only be anoyed if he went 120?


Yes, the one who after seeing her son stopped when he was about to drink drive looked up and said "but in his defence" ! It's thanks to parents like this who are continually defending and worse still excusing this kind of behaviour that we have so many little turds running around today.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Dam. I read the thread title and assumed it was about naked barely legal team age girls driving cars


Sorry to disappoint


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

See, I didn't watch it on principle that it's another show, shot in a way specifically to annoy you. Picking the worst of the bunch who will play up to the camera, making young drivers ALL look like *****. Reality is I see old and young, male and female all behaving alike. They show it in a way so you believe what THEY want and perpetuate a problem. It's shows like this we should all boycott in the hope they stop making them.


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

Who hasnt done 100mph in the wet.... ?

I have but it was the puddle between my legs that was wet not the roads and i wasnt the one driving.

I dont like anyone driving me anywhere when i know they have dubious driving abilities, Id do 100mph on my OWN on a quiet road in the dry on a clear day etc 

I wouldnt risk someone elses life with my own stupidity...

And that girl with the swearing and the road rage.... she needs to learn to drive before she starts telling other people how to do it.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Must admit I avoided this because just watching the trailer for it had my wee wee boiling, would've been full on telly rage if I'd watched it.

Got to agree with stangalang, they film the worst of the worst making everyone think all teens are like that, ten years driving for a living I saw some terrible driving from a whole range of drivers, some of the so called "professionals" being among the worst. I don't claim and never will claim to know everything about driving as it is one huge learning curve.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

How can these people not be convicted of some of the things shown in this program I.e driving without due care and driving whilst operating a mobile device. They are being filmed doing it so they should get points!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

matthewt23 said:


> How can these people not be convicted of some of the things shown in this program I.e driving without due care and driving whilst operating a mobile device. They are being filmed doing it so they should get points!


That's the way I feel, the guy who got in the car after drinking should have been charged with at the very least being drunk in charge of a motor vehicle but I suppose if they pulled them on everything they wouldn't have much of a program ! I'm also staggered by the ex traffic officer who stunned me with some of her comments, one of which was simply not true !


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Saw this both of them should have had their license took off them driving whilst on the phone with out due care drink driving etc and all on camera the case for the prosecution m lord. We all make mistakes but the standard of driving was Poor my daughter would not get the keys to either my or my wife's car if I saw her behave like that.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> See, I didn't watch it on principle that it's another show, shot in a way specifically to annoy you. Picking the worst of the bunch who will play up to the camera, making young drivers ALL look like *****. Reality is I see old and young, male and female all behaving alike. They show it in a way so you believe what THEY want and perpetuate a problem. It's shows like this we should all boycott in the hope they stop making them.


x 2 on that.

I saw the preview and decided that I'd _never_ watch it.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Bbcthree now for anyone that missed it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stangalang said:


> See, I didn't watch it on principle that it's another show, shot in a way specifically to annoy you. Picking the worst of the bunch who will play up to the camera, making young drivers ALL look like *****. Reality is I see old and young, male and female all behaving alike. They show it in a way so you believe what THEY want and perpetuate a problem. It's shows like this we should all boycott in the hope they stop making them.


I didn't see it and reading this glad of it.

You describe a programme using a well tested formula that we see in many of the so called reality shows, it's cheap to make telly and sadly will command good viewing figures.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Watching this, they should be banned till their at least 30 yrs old


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pretty awful driving.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone watching?


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

how the **** did they give a car to that girl? neither of them deserved it!!!!!!!!

And they are why our premiums are too high


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha ive just put second episode on bbcthree now surely cant be as bad as last time


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I only caught a few clips of the first episode and none of the two were ready to drive.

The ex-traffic officer worries me too. She doesn't seem to be the most road wise person herself and often uses the wrong wording.

Tonight she complimented the young girl from managing to refrain from alcohol because she was driving.

I'm sorry, but managing to stay off drink because you are driving is not what I'd call a responsible attitude or an achievement. It is the minimum you should expect.

In just a few hours driving she came close to another car after being oblivious it was actually there, jumped a red light due to not paying attention and was so frustrated and angry she clearly wasn't paying attention to the road on countless occasions.

The guy tonight was totally full of himself and will never accept he was at fault for anything. He will forever be a liability in his life.

Even after getting the advanced driver course he still thought he was too good to attend. 

I must admit though I was surprised that he did blow double the drink driving limit after 15 units of alcohol(that's about 5-6 pints of lager) the morning after.

Just shows you just how easy it is. I would have thought that 8 hours after stopping drinking plus the time back to when they had their first drink, that would be enough for that amount.

Maybe just a young lad not able to cope with the alcohol, or the amount of units was underestimated.

On saying that, two episodes in and that is already two breath tests failures.

With all the obvious offences on screen, you just wonder if the police will make an example of them before too long.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

watching first one on bbc iplayer now and just the start has p****ed me off why stop on the end of the slip road..


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't understand this kind of show.
Every age range has bad drivers. I don't think it's far to say that younger drivers were "worse" - Perhaps less experienced, but I know some very handy drivers who are young.. and I mean from actually perfectly safe to knows car control to a very high standard.

Now it's hard enough being my sort of age (21) and having to put up with the Stigma that we're all idiots and we all get lashed and drive or text and drive or race everyone everywhere... why not do a "barely pensionable drivers"... that way you could have my grandad crashing into a bus he "didn't see".


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

What got my goat is that it seems the better of the two drivers per show gets to win a free car. 

The little scroats should be banned from driving - especially the girl in the first episode who was on her mobile, having a McDonalds on the motorway and driving hands-free and dancing to the music alongside an ambulance on the M4 who were nodding and for her to then laugh at them. That's not taking into account her swearing and anger towards all other motorists on the road. 

In her three drives which were televised, I counted her racking up 25 points.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What annoys me is the person that wins the car will think they are really good, when they were both quote shocking. No respect for what they were doing and in control of.


What about the young new drivers that are very good and concentrate well? They don't get a car do they. 


It's only tv though I suppose.


Watching kids break speed limits and running red lights doesn't bother me, what bothers me is that they Didnt know they were doing it. Either way it's breaking the law if they knew or not. But I'd be more at ease to know they did it on purpose.... If that makes sense


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Would like to see their driving record since it was filmed lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just watching it on iplayer now 

I watched the first one the other day and didn't think that the girl had improved _that_ certainly not enough to get a car out of it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

girl in the prius...wouldnt mind giving her a lesson


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I must admit though I was surprised that he did blow double the drink driving limit after 15 units of alcohol(that's about 5-6 pints of lager) the morning after.
> 
> Just shows you just how easy it is. I would have thought that 8 hours after stopping drinking plus the time back to when they had their first drink, that would be enough for that amount.


I think they said last week it's 1 hour for 1 unit to go through your system? 
Didn't realise it took that long


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Natalie said:


> I think they said last week it's 1 hour for 1 unit to go through your system?
> Didn't realise it took that long


That is an approximate guideline, for some people it will take longer... 1 unit per hour, so 15 units would take 15 hours from the time of the first drink consumed (as the body processes the alcohol from when it enters the system, you don't drink the 15 units and then it starts being processed).

The blatant disregard of the guy last night was shocking and highlights why young male drivers are heavily penalised for insurance - not just the poor driving, but the *attitude* towards it. 49mph in a 30 "only a little over" and "could have been worse". He should have been hit with 6 points which at his age would have given him an instant ban and a forced retest.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I think they said last week it's 1 hour for 1 unit to go through your system?
> Didn't realise it took that long


That's the rule of thumb that is used.

The entire system makes no sense. Bottles of alcohol are labelled with amount of units of alcohol, alcohol absorbtion is given as amounts of units but when tested for drink driving they test for volume of alcohol in your system.

How each body reacts to each unit is different so a loose how many units as a guide is as good as saying 35mg of 100ml of breath which means nothing to anyone.

From last night the guy failed at 11am and was double the limit.

The opinions that are banded about is most people would be border line after 2 pints of lager with an immediate test.

I know a person who had 5 quick pints with dinner and stupidly drove. He blew 68mg which isn't quite double. Rightly lost his licence for it too.

That guy last night had 15 units(which is 5-6pints) and still blew more 8 hours after stopping drinking and maybe 12-15 hours after the first.

It makes no sense. Either he had significantly more drink than the producers were aware, or they have played down the amount.

The fact he felt rough was a sure sign he was going to fail.

Also if he was double the drink driving limit, 2 hours and a bag of chips wasn't going to be enough.

It is apparently a complete myth that food helps by soaking up alcohol. The truth is you still have the same amount of alcohol in your body and your body digests alcohol separately from food too.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Now then, if you can implicate yourself doing illegal speeds on a public highway by posting it on YouTube, couldn't (shouldn't) the police be taking these matters into their hands and legally require information about the drivers from the BBC so that they can prosecute them?


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

I watched it and I'm a young driver 18 driving for a year I watched the first episode and I noticed that they were driving there parents cars and for the first 3 months after I passed my test I was driving my mums car and I didn't really look after it and drove like a idiot but when I got my own car I changed because if it went wrong I would lose my pride enjoy so there is something to think about 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> The blatant disregard of the guy last night was shocking and highlights why young male drivers are heavily penalised for insurance - not just the poor driving, but the *attitude* towards it. 49mph in a 30 "only a little over" and "could have been worse". He should have been hit with 6 points which at his age would have given him an instant ban and a forced retest.


He could have had a lot more than 6 points last night. 3 sets of traffic lights and countless speeding offences.

I do wonder if the police will make an example of the people on this show. They evidence is right in front of our eyes.

They will get away with drunk while in charge of the car as it is the reading back at the station which counts as evidence.

Facts prove that young, especially male, drivers are by far the worse on the road.

They say 1 in 5 will have an accident within 6 months of driving but from the ones I know, I think it is far higher than that.

From what I see on the roads about 90% of bad driving is younger men and I don't think that is an unfair statement.

You can't say anything to them though as like the guy last night they can't actually see, let alone admit, their driving is hopeless.

Young male testosterone thing we all went through.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

EAN8 said:


> I watched it and I'm a young driver 18 driving for a year I watched the first episode and I noticed that they were driving there parents cars and for the first 3 months after I passed my test *I was driving my mums car and I didn't really look after it and drove like a idiot* but when I got my own car I changed because if it went wrong I would lose my pride enjoy so there is something to think about
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It may not have been your car, but what you have to remember when driving like an idiot is that it is not just you on the road - hit something (or much worse, someone) and its not just the car you don't really give a damn about, it is the pride and joy of someone else, or worse someone's life. I would hate to think that I'm driving on roads where people don't give two ****s because its not their car, but alas that is pretty much the case but the potential damage goes well beyond just their car!



Kerr said:


> He could have had a lot more than 6 points last night. 3 sets of traffic lights and countless speeding offences.
> 
> I do wonder if the police will make an example of the people on this show. They evidence is right in front of our eyes.
> 
> ...


Which is one of the most dangerous things about people of that age, especially male - the inability to admit that their driving is not perfect and that they are at fault and need to change something. My dad hammered into me when I passed my test that my driving was right at the beginning of its development and that I had to respect that, a hard thing for a 17 year old male to take on board, but when he drove rings around me on a track (aged 57 at the time) it hit the point home :lol: And his on road driving at the time, with 40 years experience, was far far superior to mine and I would venture to say that it still is.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

If I'd have driven anything like any of these having just passed my test my parents would have taken my car keys off me and made me take some advanced lessons. I had it placed in my mind at a young age that speeding wasn't cool and that I could very easily kill or be killed by a motor vehicle. My dad used to be a fireman and he knew very well what could happen in an accident.

These numpties don't deserve a bloody thing. I couldn't believe it when that last girl got a car having sat in the right hand lane for ages, causing other motorists to undertake her, and then ran a red light just because she "thought it was broken" :wall:

But she was nothing compared to that football playing 'laaaaad'. As soon as he said "I'll give you a fiver if you get on a bird tonight" my girlfriend, out of nowhere, went "You complete ******" :lol:


----------

